# What is your favorite score from a movie?



## Fiori (Nov 16, 2011)

Pffff I love so many soundtracks! Lord of the Rings is probably my favourite, and practically everything by Hans Zimmer...

Oh, I ADORE this.


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

I have too many scores I love to have a favorite, this one's great too.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

My favourite score is from a video game, at the moment.


----------



## wearslabcoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Anything by James Horner is pretty good.




I'm also partial to Klaus Badelt as well..




And for an Eastern take on a love theme.





Movie/game soundtracks are, for me, what I listen to the most when I do listen to music. There is something about the soundtrack instrumentation that captures my soul. It lures me in and shows textures of emotions that make me feel more closely connected with humanity. Not to mention they are usually pretty relaxing, unless you want the Epicness of the Lord of the Rings / Gladiator.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a few scores I've been listening to religiously lately.

Ever After- Main Title








The Princess Diaries - The princess diaries waltz


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Jonny Greenwood's There Will Be Blood score.


----------



## Ordev (Jan 29, 2012)

I love Two Steps From Hell. It's not movie score per se, more like trailer score, but it's great. It makes whatever it is you're doing feel epic.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Peter Gabriel's score for the Last Temptation of Christ.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned yet!
Basically the entire soundtrack of Amelie.... Yann Tiersen is a genious.





And of course, Pride and Prejudice... my favorite track is Dawn.


----------

